# I need your help for Michael *PLEASE READ*



## Marty (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone: Jerry, Dan and I have to face the parole board on August 21. I have just spoken to Tammy, who is our liason for the Victim Services for Probation who runs this department. She said that it would be in our best interest to gather a petition of "impact statments" as to why Michael's killer should not be allowed to set free. She said it would be very wise to have as many statements come in to their office as possible. They need not be long, just something stating that 2 years is not long enough for the crime this animal did to Michael. Something along those lines and whatever else you feel you want to say in Michael's defense.

So I am asking anyone who is reading this to *PLEASE* if you can spare a moment and help us keep this piece of trash behind bars so he will never be allowed out to hurt anyone ever again.

Tammy said it would be fine if anyone wanted to send emails and she will print them off and present them to the parole board to use for Michael's defense. Her phone number is also 1-866-795-7467 if anyone would like to speak to her first she would be happy to speak to you. This is so important we would so much appreciate anything you can say. Thank you so much for helping.

Please send your emails to:

[email protected]

PS; PLEASE PUT ON YOUR SUBJECT LINE : MICHAEL GARRISON


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty - I will be more than happy to send an e-mail for you and your family! Anything to keep horrible people like this from getting back on this street.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 29, 2008)

Consider it sent, Marty. 2 years is deffinately not enough!!!


----------



## mininik (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be in touch with her, Marty. Your family has my best wishes.


----------



## TN Belle (Jul 29, 2008)

Count me in as well.

It would be a privelage to attest to the horid crime and the effects it has had on everyone.

I will definitely give her my two cents on the matter.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 29, 2008)

Count me in!! How could something like that even be an OPTION??????

I am so, so sorry for your family.

You BET I'll say something!!!!!

Joyce, who wishes she lived in E. Tennessee!


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 29, 2008)

I sent mine a few seconds ago Marty.

Would you like me to send you a copy?


----------



## bcody (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sending one in Marty.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 29, 2008)

Sent my 2 cents Marty.

God love you all,

Connie


----------



## Charlene (Jul 29, 2008)

done! and marty, i sent you a copy. this piece of scum needs to rot in prison for the rest of his life.


----------



## nootka (Jul 29, 2008)

I will also send an email to her.

Thanks for letting us know that we have a voice in this. I hope it helps.

Liz


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty,

I sent an email for you. If you wish I can send you a copy. You and in your family remain in my prayers.


----------



## liltnt (Jul 29, 2008)

me too marty. It is in the mail


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 29, 2008)

You got it Marty. I would be happy to do this for you.

Christy


----------



## Marty (Jul 29, 2008)

This is Daniel. I want to come here to say thank you to all who are helping my brother get justice.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Daniel, there isn't much we can do but I'm sure a lot of us are more than willing to do what we can. Stay strong....this won't be easy but you and your mom and dad can get through it together.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty, I have sent mine... if you would like me to forward to you what I sent I will be glad to if you send me your email address. If it is not something you want to read, that is ok too.

Will these be submitted to the folks reviewing the release or ...??


----------



## AngieA (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG Marty and family it is emailed without a doubt. PLEASE keep us updated and ANYTHING you need done will be taken care of if we can help without a second thought. I am so sorry this is happening....


----------



## MyBarakah (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Marty,

I just sent a e-mail in protest!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 30, 2008)

for all you've been through.


----------



## AngieA (Jul 30, 2008)

Just bumping this up.....this family needs all the help we can give them.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 30, 2008)

I just sent mine Marty


----------



## luckymeacres (Jul 30, 2008)

A email has been sent, Stay tough Marty, Jerry and Dan we love you.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 30, 2008)

i got this back in response to my e-mail...

"Message received and will be added to the file for review."

it doesn't appear to be one of those "automated" responses so it looks like a real person is actually seeing these messages. i sure hope they can "hear" them loud and clear.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 30, 2008)

COnsider it done. I have also sent you a copy of the letter. (((hugs))) my friend.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 30, 2008)

Charlene, I got the same identical message back, so I do believe they are automated, but good to know it's received on the other end!!


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 30, 2008)

I also got the email about it being received. Good Luck Marty!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 30, 2008)

Marty, Jerry and Daniel - you know I am here for you always. Anything I can do to help I will do.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 31, 2008)

I also received this message back "Message received and will be added to the file for review." at least we know everything is being received on there end. Let us know if there is anything else we can do.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 31, 2008)

I have sent an email along.


----------



## Marty (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy said she received about 35 emails from you all so far.






:yea She is reading them as they show up herself. They are being put in a file for the parole board to review each and every one formally when they meet before the hearing this month. Tammy said her office is very happy about your response and to please keep these letters coming to make a huge impact statement on the parole board to set an example that people all over the US are closely watching this case and are demanding justice be served. We have until the 21st so please please please keep the emails going for justice for Michael!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!


----------



## Charley (Jul 31, 2008)

I did not know what to say....but I visited Michael's website and the words wrote themselves.

I sent it last evening and got an email today that they had received it.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 31, 2008)

I sent one too... it's so terrible that they are even considering turning that animal back out...


----------



## AngieA (Jul 31, 2008)

Bumping back up...Marty says she has 35 emails sent.......



..... lets try for 50.....Not sure we can write more than once...so new people Please just a few words is all it will take....we need to keep him locked up........


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Marty and family,

I'm so sorry you're all going through all this torment. I just finished my email to Tammy. Thanks to all our forum family for all the emails. Let's keep them coming! Let's keep other families safe by keeping him in prison!

You're in our prayers and we're just a click away. Let us know if we can do anything else to help!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 2, 2008)

Marty this is just horrible that you and your family are having to deal with this. 2 years is nothing for what he did. I will sending an email and wishing there was more we could do.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2008)

I sent my letter, Marty. I sure our letters make a BIG impact on the parole board. Hang in there!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP! Prayers are there!


----------



## Relic (Aug 4, 2008)

l emailed mine on Sat and l received a confirmation back yesterday Sunday no less saying it has been received and will be added to Michaels file. Good luck Marty hope things go well.


----------



## gimp (Aug 4, 2008)

I cannot imagine your pain; it is the least I can do, and I hope that I can help impact the potential release. Email sent, with a copy your way as well.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome Marty!! That is so nice to know someone is actually reading them, each and every one!! I sure hope they make an impact! Come on folks, lets please add some more, even a short note, to see how much difference we can make here!!


----------



## CyndiD (Aug 4, 2008)

I sent one too Marty..and copied it to your Yahoo address (I found on your website)...keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Vicky Texas (Aug 4, 2008)

Marty, Jerry and Dan

I just read this post and I just sent mine. I am emailing you a copy. It will be hard

to read it. If you don't want, that is fine. I hope it will help you, for you and for

Michael. You all mean so much to me. You are always in my thoughts and my prayers.

Love to all of you

and Prayers for you and for that day.

Vicky


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 6, 2008)

Marty, Just now reading this. I have sent my letter to the victim's services.

Dan, Jerry, and Marty,

No words that can express my outrage that you must endure this after such a short time. All I can say is (((((hugs)))))


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 6, 2008)

Marty, Jerry and Dan,

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. I feel in my heart that justice will prevail and this horrible person will NOT be allowed to go free.

I have sent my letter and I will also email a copy to you.

Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey,

Just wanted to give this a BUMP!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 8, 2008)

E-mail sent from me as well just now Marty!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 10, 2008)

Bumping and praying for y'all!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 10, 2008)

I sent mine in.........so sorry you guys are having to go through this and I hope that anything we can do to keep this piece of garbage behind bars will help!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 11, 2008)

Marty,,,

Just sent mine in too. So sorry you are having to live through this again.


----------



## MInx (Aug 11, 2008)

*



Marty dear, I am leaving here when I finish writing this to go write a letter for Tammy to print out for court..anything at all else Carl and I can do to help in this matter please let us know.*

Maxine


----------



## Marty (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update*

Again thank you for these letters and emails. They are so much needed and apprecitated I can't even begin to tell you. Without them, we would be out of the ball game completely. The fact that these emails are coming from so many states that are watching this case is giving the State of Tennessee something really big to think about here. The Parole Board was completely taken off guard when they heard what was going on here online. So we know they are listening and thinking already.

The latest is that Tammy, our Victim Advocate at the parole board was notified that Michael's killer has been very busy earing too many "browine points". He knows how to work the system and he is doing it. Seems that for every "good thing" he does, such as be on his best behavior, not get written up for anything, join groups, all is worth a credit. At the end of each month, the credits are turned into TIME that will be taken off his sentence. He is got a nearly clear record and is collecting credits like crazy. So whether or not he gets parole, he is still going to get out early due to these blasted credits.

I am horrified! I was so ready to throw in the towel because no matter what, I cannot get justice served around here. The system is clearly working for the criminal.

So Tammy asked me if I could bring out any "big guns" that I may have over looked to also help with letters or anything. So today, I took out a very large ad in our local newspapers "LOOKING FOR THE CLASS OF 2006 and I explained Michael needed help in the way of protesting. I listed the day and time and location of the hearing. The paper comes out Wednesday. I also called Michael's beloved Tabby who met me in town and is getting their groups together too.

Then I took copies of my letter of request to all three schools for the faculty in hopes they will also write. I got almost immediate response even before I got home., I received calls on the answer phone of some of the boys former teachers that said they will spread the word and try to get a lot of school support and hopefully some will come in person.

It didn't stop there because in Church yestarday, Michael's Pastor asked the congregation to do the same. I am afraid to get over confident but I am hopeful that this continued support keeps rolling in.

So again and again Dan and Jerry and I THANK YOU SO MUCH for this support. And if you haven't emailed yet, there is still a week left. You aren't just doing this for us or for Michael, but once more I say that you are making a difference in this world by taking a stand for justice.

We love you guys.

Jerry Marty and Dan


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 11, 2008)

That is absolutely preposterous! He gets time off for taking classes and being a "good boy" in jail? I am appalled, if I hadn't already written my letter I'd include my disgust at this. He isn't serving enough time as it is for what he did, and to be out early because he's earned brownie points is just awful.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 11, 2008)

Always here for support. You have a big forum family and we are always here for you. I just wish I lived closure to help more. Prayers are always coming your way from the Hayden household.

Christy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump.....Sent mine


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh Marty, I'm just in tears at the thought of so many people standing up for Michael. You and your family are so very special, I really hope that some day you will be able to find some peace again. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## MiniMaid (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont wanna email but iwana sing i don think he should be free becuz he murdered somone!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just BUMPING and praying for Marty and family. We're here for you.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 18, 2008)

Marty,

I just sent my email in. I really hope all of these emails help. Sending lots of love and hugs your way


----------



## Charlene (Aug 20, 2008)

bumping this up to wish you, marty, and the rest of the family strength for tomorrow. i will be there with you in spirit, only wish i could do more. i know you will make michael proud once again. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## minie812 (Aug 20, 2008)

I SENT AN EMAIL AND WISH YOU THE BEST AND LOTS OF PRAYERS


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 21, 2008)

Had already sent mine after you posted this, but just know my heart is with you guys and I too, am disgusted that this creep can earn brownie points (what else does he have to do all day?!) so he can get time shaved off his sentence. WHY didnt he earn 'brownie points' while he was out amoung the population that really counts?!! Nobody in there gives a crap as to whether he is a good boy or not- so he can still get out and go back to his 'real self' and continue the way he was?? He only behaves when he is incarcerated and watched like a hawk... but nobody will be watching once he gets out, and he wont care. Hoping for the best Marty, for you and your family and hope the letters and everyone helps!! Sure wished I lived closer!! I would be THERE!!


----------

